# ElTanko's Mix of Marines



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

This will be my General plog of everything I paint, and they will pretty much be all Marines of some kind (Loyal and Chaos).

So anyway lets kick things off with my favourite model of all time:

CHAPLAIN GRIMALDUS


















Retinue:

























Group Shot:









C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work, i like grimaldius and the first servitor the best(i am allways on the lookout for more cyborgs to add to my inq/renegade admech troops.)
Got any more?
rep


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Shaantitus, they are very cool models, if a bit odd!!

I have no more servitors, but plenty of Templars and others to follow!

ElTanko


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work Eltanko!!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I love it. Black Templars have always helda soft part in me, so im glad too see that someone is posting Project Logs of them! Have some Rep EITanko, and keep up the good work


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks cool, Grimaldus looks cool, and I have to agree with DA on the Black Templar part, and have some +rep by me too.


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, I shall try and post some more inthe next few days for your (hopefully) viewing pleasure 

ElTanko


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

As promised, heres a few more pics. Its a Sergeant from my custom SM Chapter the "Shadow Panthers"

VETERAN SERGEANT ULGHAST VELLANDEROS


































Now there is a whole background about this guy. And I have only just decided how to base this army, its taken a while!!

C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

OK, not much love for the Shadow Panthers 

Lets give these guys a go, an army I am painting up for a friend.
The EMPEROR'S FISTS


















































C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking good. I think I'd paint the other shoulder pad white on your friend's marines. That'd help break up the "Ultramarines with a single white shoulder" thing a bit, and make them seem more unique. It's odd what the smallest changes will do. But yeah, as it stands, they look like Ultramarines... might want to change them up just a bit more to make them more distinctive.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with Horus, they look nice though. the shadow panther sarg, can you get some closer pics of him?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I like the shadow panther scheme, but the white/bone looks very flat against the highlighting on the rest of the model.

+rep for all the freehanding, very nice stuff.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah I'm jealous of your free hand chapter badge painting ability. I tried to do some using the technique in White Dwarf recently and I still failed miserably. So yeah, have some rep for an assortment of cool looking Marines.


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, much appreciated.

The shoulder guards have been changed on the later batch, to all blue, with a red fist.
I have struggled to highlight the bone parts on the Sergeant, but I agree it does look a little flat compared to the purple, any suggestions?

ElTanko


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

some really nice freehanding there, with an oldschool painting style. Whereabouts in Bristol are you? that's where I live too.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

ElTanko said:


> I have struggled to highlight the bone parts on the Sergeant, but I agree it does look a little flat compared to the purple, any suggestions?


Personally i'd give it a brown wash and then use the base colour to bring out the highlights.



> Whereabouts in Bristol are you? that's where I live too.


We have a slow-forming southwest heretic invasion brewing...


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback guys :grin:

Next up is the guy from my avatar, an OOP prototype Terminator, I managed to get my hand a a squad of these guys, and I think they are great.


































C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn!!! I used to have one of those termies a few years ago, but I gave it away. I'm jealous that you've got a squad of them. 

If I was to give any pointers on the painting, I'd have to say that the armour looks a bit blank. This is more of a model observation than a painting observation. I think I'm so spoiled for detail on the new models, that it makes the old ones look a bit plain.

and once again. /jealous


----------



## Ahraemane (Mar 12, 2010)

I love it!. How did you paint the straight lines on the sergeants chainsword?
That should really get you some +rep!


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok next up is a commander for my friends Emperor's Fists Chapter: :hq:


























Followed by a Veteran Sergeant:


























C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok next update is of some more Black Templar's.

Now these guys are my new and improved and battle damaged Templar's, which were created for a crusade myself and a friend, called THE VEXUS CRUSADE

Here is CHAPLAIN DE'ATH GILTINE


























C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent work here so far, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok so some more Templar action now.Next up:

BROTHER ULLAMAN DAVTH, THE FALLEN CHAMPION


























And here's an army shot of me Crusade Tempar's so far:










C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

*SWORD BRETHREN, BROTHER MARQAS T'SUVO*


































C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Well lets give it another go, with the rest of the sword brethren:























































C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like your Chaplain Grimaldus and his retinue. Good work. +rep


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Well its been a while, because now I have a son! so spare time is a little rarer these days!

Anyway, I converted and painted this guy a while ago. A Black Templar Castellan for my crusade:





































C+C as always


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the new son!

Nice painting here, I especially like the Sword Brethren


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Well time for another overdue update!!! 

I am painting up the sternguard set as various chapters, just for something a little different!

First up is a veteran from the Mentor Legion:





































C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

That Sternguard Sarge. is epic ElTanko. Can I ask how you did his base?

Grish


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Grish.

The base was quite simple, thin plasticard cut into individual tiles and trimmed to fit the round base, stuck on and drybrushed various shades of grey.

ElTanko


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ElTanko said:


> Thanks Grish.
> 
> The base was quite simple, thin plasticard cut into individual tiles and trimmed to fit the round base, stuck on and drybrushed various shades of grey.
> 
> ElTanko


Cheers mate, was planning on doing something similar, so point like that really help. +rep for marines and above heading your way.

Grish


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Well it's been more than just a while since I last posted. Real life is a harsh mistress!

But here is an update of what I have been doing.

Blood Raven:

















Judges of Arga:

















Shadow Panthers:

















Thanks for looking

C+C as always

ElTanko


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not completely sure how i missed this log.
These look great, i especially like the shadow panthers scheme, though your last batch seem to have a lot more black and less bone on them. 

The conversions across the models are cool and characterful, the only model i'm not fond of on here is the Emporer's Fist captain. Something about the Blue-Red-Bronze just rubs me wrong and i can't help but feel the amount of bonze on his helmet loses some of the details. Other then that they are looking good. Hope to see more of them soon. 
+rep


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Grimzag, nice to know some people have taken the time to look. The Emperors fists were for a friend, a collision if you will, it was his request for all the bronze, but I do agree!

With the Panthers, there's a bit of fluff as to why they now wear black instead of bone. The short version is, they committed a bit of an accident and were sent on a crusade of penance for 100 years, and forbidden from wearing any colour that would show the shining light of the Emperor. (Not bad eh?!!)

The truth though, is that since my son was born I have a lot less time to paint, and using black instead of bone halves the painting time! Oh and someone commented that they didn't look 'shadowy' enough!

Thanks for looking, and thanks fir the feedback!

ElTanko


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some nice looking stuff here mate! My only suggestion would be on the skin for the Sword Brethren. The heads look a little flat in comparison to the armor and the tabard, and a wash or two, Ogryn or Gryphonne, would really help define the facial features. After the wash just re-highlight up to your tastes. Other than that some cool looking models and paint schemes.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice Azrael conversion for the Castellan :wink:
Loving the rest of it too.


----------

